# My electrict box is making a sound!



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Have your landlord call an electrician ASAP. Make sure its an actual electrician and not some handyman.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Check this out


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

JESUS REALLY?

ALMOST A MONTH? QUICK, YOU'RE ON BORROWED TIME ALREADY. EVACUATE THE APARTMENT AND CALL AN ELECTRICIAN. THIS IS VERY DANGEROUS AND SHOULD NOT BE TAKEN LIGHTLY. EVACUATE ALL NEIGHBORING UNITS TOO.

omg, I hope I'm not too late!!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Click and Call http://www.google.com/search?source...T4ADRA_enUS404US404&q=electrician+in+new+york


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

With the cover ON the electrical panel, feel the circuit breakers and see if they are warm or hot.

If they are, call an electrician right away!!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> With the cover ON the electrical panel, feel the circuit breakers and see if they are warm or hot.
> 
> If they are, call an electrician right away!!


And if they are not warm but making noise that is OK?:blink:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Prissy said:


> Hi, It has been almost a month that the electric box in my apartment unit would be making a clicking sound randomly. The sound is the jumper would make a switch by itself. I don't know why this is happening.. But( I am pretty) I was not turning on or off a certain light, or appliance...etc. Please help me. Thanks!


 Just how pretty are you....... please post a pic. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Do you look good? Post a pic.

Undeadwiring is in your area looking to meet some friendly ladies. You could probably whittle him down to a topless handjob.

Otherwise, you may have to pay money for Shockdoc and his wife to show up.


----------



## Prissy (Dec 12, 2010)

I just called my super and have him to come in 30mins to see what happened.. And no the box is not warm. I only have 1 lamp light and a computer on and it would still make the noise.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

prissy said:


> i just called my super and have him to come in 30mins to see what happened.. And no the box is not warm. I only have 1 lamp light and a computer on and it would still make the noise.


you're still inside? Vacate the premises immediately.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

It's probably nothing but the supers hidden camera turning on and off.

I wouldn't worry about it too much if you're fugly.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> And if they are not warm but making noise that is OK?:blink:


At least we know nothing is burning up at the present time.. don't we?? :blink:


----------



## Prissy (Dec 12, 2010)

my super just came and took a look and he said it seems fine...


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

If there are noises coming from your residential panel, there are no exceptions.. *CALL AN ELECTRICIAN!* That's what the large yellow page ads and google (electrician my area) first page ads are for. They make their schedule open for calls like this. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Prissy said:


> my super just came and took a look and he said it seems fine...


How is he qualified to make that determination?? :blink:

What about the clicking noise.. that should not be happening!!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Prissy said:


> my super just came and took a look and he said it seems fine...


 What did he check?????? Did he pull the cover? Did he tighten everything up?

I bet he did neither of the above.

Most importantly, did he call an electrician???


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Prissy said:


> my super just came and took a look and he said it seems fine...


At least this is all documented here on the website! When you and your neighbors are all at the morgue burnt to a crisp, we should have enough evidence here to start a wrongful death suit on your behalf against your super! (that is unless your jurisdiction gets him first for negligent homicide) It would be helpful if you listed next of kin so we can get the settlement money to your family!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> How is he qualified to make that determination?? :blink:


How can you doubt a super?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

electrictim510 said:


> That's what the large yellow page ads and google (electrician my area) first page ads are for. They make their schedule open for calls like this. :thumbsup:


WTF you smoking?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Call me after the FIRE , when I rewire, all the mongo will already be clean. Are you on LI, many apt/ co ops are wired with aluminum sub feeders and branch circuits.


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

The super saying everything is fine appears to me it is his easy way out.

Get him back a ask him if he would but in writing that all is fine, I don't believe he will do this. 

Tell him you would like a licensed electrician to come out and check what is going on because you are afraid of a fire and that the professional could properly access the problem and correct it. :thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Prissy said:


> my super just came and took a look and he said it seems fine...


Your super is trying to 1) shut you up, and 2) not have to shell out cash for an electrician to come out and reveal all the problems and safety issues he has going on there.

As a tenant, the law is on your side. If he refuses to call a qualified electrician then you need to (just to get the problem taken care of before your building burns down) and then give the bill to your super. If he doesn't pay it, sue him.

And then put in your 30-day notice and get the hell out of there!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

BBQ said:


> How can you doubt a super?


Coincidence. What was this super's name? 

Who makes F.P.E breakers? :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Coincidence. What was this super's name?
> 
> Who makes F.P.E breakers? :laughing:


I would love to say I am so sharp that I planed this out ........ it was just a coincidence. :laughing:




_Can I check your shorts Miss Romano?_:brows::brows::brows:


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Check this out


How did you do that?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Chris Kennedy said:


> How did you do that?



http://lmgtfy.com/


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> How did you do that?


It's a web site called _Let me Google That For You_.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

LOL, thats pretty cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Prissy said:


> my super just came and took a look and he said it seems fine...










​


----------



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

here's the Super putting out the fire, He didn't want to call the fire department, too costly. :laughing:


----------



## Prissy (Dec 12, 2010)

would it be my hair dryer thats causing the clicking sound from the box? Ijust played around with the safty button on the dryer' plug, the dyer has 1870W. Ill see if I hear the clicking sound again. If i do I will call the electrician right away.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Prissy said:


> ... I will call the electrician right away.


Maybe skip the hair dryer part and go straight to step 2 :thumbup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Admin and Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/


----------

